# serious winter riding gloves



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll be following this Would be nice to have gloves that keep fingers warm. I have yet to find gloves that do.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have a real problem with keeping my fingers warm when riding as much as working in the barn doing chores so will be interested in seeing some answers

when I tack up for a winter ride I put the pad and saddle on and give it time to warm up before riding and at that time I take the gloves I will use riding and tuck them under the saddle pad so they are warmed by the horse's body heat when I put them on.
I usually manage to keep my fingers warm by holding them close to the horse's withers during the ride or if really cold keep them snug against the horse's neck in front of the pommel. I just use whatever gloves I have in the barn preferably some fleecy type and that seems to work well for me.

It was down to 0 F yesterday but didn't ride, but my fingers were sure cold while doing the chores. It's too early for this and I hope this doesn't mean a looong cold winter ahead.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

As most of you know, I live in the great white north. -37C is no stranger to me. 

For chores, I wear thin gloves (my recent faves are ceramic-infused back on track gloves) inside of mittens. You want mittens to do chores, preferably fleece-lined wool mittens. You also want the ability to take them off. Sometimes I wear wool mittens with flaps but they tend to annoy me so wool mittens over gloves do the trick, and I can take the mitts off briefly if I need to. The fleece lining inside prevents my hands from getting wet if I'm handling a lot of snow. 

But for riding, you want to take it to another level. I often buy gloves at Mark's Work Wearhouse, but I believe that's a Canadian company. I generally buy men's smalls because annoyingly, women's gloves are never heavy enough. They're warm, but they will wear out if you use them for anything other than riding. Then there are the mittens with the split fingers so your three first fingers are together, but your pinky is separate for holding reins. I wear thin gloves under those too because they're never warm enough. They're ok, but not my first choice. I do prefer the really thick gloves, and sometimes will wear my BOT gloves underneath for extra warmth.

In the end, it is possible to keep your hands warm. I tend to have poor circulation to my extremities, and ride in bitterly cold weather all winter long outside, but my fingers are usually ok if I wear layers. Toes, not so much.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I wear ski mittens when it is really cold. You don't have much control with ski mittens, but hey, you're riding! I've been told not to wear mittens over gloves because your own fingers keep the mittens warmer.

I have little plastic sacs that I drop in boiling water for 1 minute. They can be used over and over. I put them in my mittens when I'm riding. Then I have even less control. But hey, I'm still riding!

Also you can buy hand and foot warmers for $2 that keep your hands and feet really warm. I don't use them all that much because they stay warm for 6 hours, and I only ride about an hour when it is that cold. So the little plastic sacs that I drop in boiling water are good for one hour and don't cost me anything.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

knightrider said:


> I wear ski mittens when it is really cold. You don't have much control with ski mittens, but hey, you're riding! I've been told not to wear mittens over gloves because your own fingers keep the mittens warmer.
> 
> I have little plastic sacs that I drop in boiling water for 1 minute. They can be used over and over. I put them in my mittens when I'm riding. Then I have even less control. But hey, I'm still riding!
> 
> Also you can buy hand and foot warmers for $2 that keep your hands and feet really warm. I don't use them all that much because they stay warm for 6 hours, and I only ride about an hour when it is that cold. So the little plastic sacs that I drop in boiling water are good for one hour and don't cost me anything.


Tell us more about the little plastic sacs... I'm not a fan of chemical warmers. Seems like a big waste. What are in the plastic sacs you boil?


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Reporting from the land of "my hands are blue from October to April" (seriously my hands look like a dead man's even when the rest of me is warm) - my absolute warmest gloves are a pair of Hestra lobster-claw style mittens. Good grip on them, pretty water resistant (I wouldn't plunge my hand into a water tub while wearing them, but they don't get soaked during heavy snow either), and I can operate a folding knife and hold reins while wearing them. (granted, most of the reins here are rope-style). They also go up to mid-forearm on me, so no snow gets in. 



I bought a pair of thinsulate/neoprene gloves from Ocean State Job Lot (if you've seen them out in WMass they have some good stuff) with heavy grip to try until it gets super cold, they're heavily armored, very grippy, and very stiff and I haven't been able to try night-feed with them (since I bought them just before I had surgery). They do, however, seem pretty warm.


I do recommend lobster-claw (separate index finger and thumb) for the dexterity of gloves with the warmth of mittens. 



I bought the Hestra's at Sierra Trading Post, but Avna, I think the closest physical location to you is Framingham, which is probably too much of a hike for just a pair of gloves.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

knightrider said:


> I wear ski mittens when it is really cold. You don't have much control with ski mittens, but hey, you're riding! I've been told not to wear mittens over gloves because your own fingers keep the mittens warmer.
> 
> I have little plastic sacs that I drop in boiling water for 1 minute. They can be used over and over. I put them in my mittens when I'm riding. Then I have even less control. But hey, I'm still riding!
> 
> Also you can buy hand and foot warmers for $2 that keep your hands and feet really warm. I don't use them all that much because they stay warm for 6 hours, and I only ride about an hour when it is that cold. So the little plastic sacs that I drop in boiling water are good for one hour and don't cost me anything.


Where do you get the re usable hand warmers? Might be a better deal then the disposable ones. Went through a lot of the 6 hour ones last winter. Thinking re usable would be better.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@Acadianartist, I googled "reusable hand warmers" and got lots of different kinds. The picture below is very similar to what I have. Reading about them informed me that they stay hot for 17 to 33 minutes, but mine seem to stay warm for about an hour. I do know that the warmth of my own hands seems to help them retain their warmth. My daughter doesn't like them. She says they are bulky inside the mittens and the warmth doesn't last long enough to suit her. But I love them.

INSTANT HEAT WITH NO ELECTRICITY - Snapping the internal starts to generate instant heat, reaching up to 130 degrees. The internal chemical reaction generates long-lasting heat (about 30 to 40 minutes). Heat when you need it fast. 
QUALITY - All HotSnapZ product come with a Lifetime Warranty. Selling online since 2003. 
REUSABLE - Stop filling up landfills with disposable hand warmers! Recharge by boiling your HotSnapZ in water for 10 to 15 minutes. Remove and allow to cool to room temperature. They are then ready for use again and again. 
AMAZE YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY - When you first see or show them to somebody, you'll know what we mean. They have the "WOW" effect. 
LIFETIME WARRANTY


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

I use these https://greenhawk.com/wdItemDesc.asp?strilhID=web&strmdNumber=DRC8046&stricSKU=DRC8046

Mostly for barn work, but occasional riding here and there. They are knock offs for the SSG 6500 10 below, but cheaper. They have lasted me a while and I do find them really warm actually.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Considering buying Hestra three finger mitts from Dicks, and some Back On Track gloves for liners. I am a big fan of their socks (for summer) and use one of their caps for under my wool beanie. Dunno what I would put in that zipper pocket. Chapstick?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Avna said:


> Considering buying Hestra three finger mitts from Dicks, and some Back On Track gloves for liners. I am a big fan of their socks (for summer) and use one of their caps for under my wool beanie. *Dunno what I would put in that zipper pocket.* Chapstick?


Handwarmers! Idk, random thought :lol: Would work though.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the Roeckel fleece riding gloves for riding-I need to be able to move my hands and these work.

https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/roeckl-weldon-winter-fleece-glove-12637

If it’s very cold I might layer with the cheap thin stretchy gloves you can often find for a dollar in a bin near the register at a grocery store.

I also have a rechargeable hand warmer I’ll keep in a pocket and use when I really need it to thaw and then go on with whatever I’m doing. This isn’t exactly what we have but similar:
https://www.sportys.com/pilotshop/r...VhZ-zCh2GXgf3EAQYCyABEgIx8fD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All

Well, having done a fair bit of winter mountaineering, I can promise you that there really isn't such a thing as a _warm_ glove. None of the "equestrian" gloves I have tried are better than just OK; my favorites are a pair of SSG thinsulate-lined leather gloves that are comfy down to around freezing, but they aren't water resistant, and the thin leather is fragile. Some of the better snowmobile gloves do a pretty good job, and if you really need gloves for winter riding, that's where I would start looking. The Klim products are on top of the pile these days.
For real cold you want to layer a light-weight wool or thinsulate glove under a mitten. A wind-proof shell mitt will generally be OK down to around zero F; for colder than that you will want an Arctic mitten. These are generally a two-piece garment with a weather-proof shell, and an insulating lining. By carefully choosing a glove/liner/mitten combination, you can keep your hands warm, no matter how cold and windy it gets. In this sort of cold, waterproof-ness is moot, as any water you encounter will be solid. A word of advice to those of you who deal with real cold in the great outdoors; use "idiot strings" on your mittens; losing one to the wind (or dropping it down the side of a mountain), will really ruin your day. A real Arctic mitten will always have a place to attach one.
I will add one more consideration for working with your Equines in the cold. Assuming your critter is wearing a suitable turnout, he makes a great finger-warmer/defroster; simply remove your gloves, and slide your hands under the turnout, either up by his withers, or above his rump. You should find blissful warmth; if not, you need to go shopping for a different blanket, too, 'cause the one he's wearing isn't working.


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

One thing I find helpful for chores, is to put a bit of wool yarn in the tip of my barn mittens. The wool wraps lightly around my fingers and keeps them really warm.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Researching all these! You all are very helpful.

Come to find out, the reason gloves rarely fit me well is that, just like the rest of me, they are built wider than tall. My feet are broad little paddles, and my hands are the same -- short stubby fingers which belong on an extra-small hand but the circumference is a medium. 

After floundering around online for a good long frustrating while I have decided to trek out to ****'s Sporting Goods and see if I can find merino wool liners and snowmobile gloves or even mittens. I have to try them on, I decided, like shoes.

It was a balmy 26 degrees at dawn (though the wind probably brought it down to more like 15F), and by the time chores were done my hands in their laughable ssg "winter riding gloves" were hurting. Must be some other winter riding conditions where they work well.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Avna

Yea; ya gotta try on gloves; maybe even more-so than shoes, because even the same style glove out of the same production lot can vary significantly. If you find a style/size you like, try on all of the gloves on the rack, and on both hands, before deciding on a pair.
And remember that for cold weather use, you do not want a snug-fitting glove; your fingers will stay warmer if there is plenty of room inside. If you intend to use a liner, keep that in mind. You will want at least a size larger.
A good seamstress shouldn't have any trouble shortening the fingers to accommodate your hands; probably you can DIY with needle and thread. You will only need to do the thumb, index, and middle fingers.
Another trick that might not seem obvious is to curl your fingers into a fist inside the glove. Do it before they get cold, and only uncurl them when you need your fingers. It sounds silly, but it will make a big difference. As will keeping your gloved hands in your coat pockets when not otherwise occupied. It's way easier to keep 'em warm than to warm them up once they freeze solid ;-)


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My husband works at a WM distribution center where the freezer section is kept below zero. The order fillers wear surgical latex gloves under wool mittens to help keep their hands warm.

I don't ride too much in the winter but do feed cows and horses and have found that I like wool mittens with a nylon cover. I buy nice wool mittens and then cheap not thick nylon mittens to wear over top - keeps the hay out of the wool mittens and allows for a little water proof ness.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I wear the cheap stretchy gloves you can find nearly anywhere in a 3-pack for $1.00 underneath sheepskin-lined leather chore gloves a size too large. That's the best I've found for cold-weather barn chores and riding. I used to have a pair of gloves meant for mid-winter hunting, and even those didn't work as well.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm a wuss -- my fingers and toes get cold easily when riding in the winter. So I just have lots of disposable hand/feet warmers to use when riding. And use gloves (not mittens with fingers).


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Avna said:


> It was a balmy 26 degrees at dawn (though the wind probably brought it down to more like 15F), and by the time chores were done my hands in their laughable ssg "winter riding gloves" were hurting. Must be some other winter riding conditions where they work well.


See to me, chores = gloves under mittens weather. Cheap stretchy gloves are usually plenty if worn under wool (actual wool) mittens, especially ones with inner fleece liners. I get them at thrift stores! I don't know who is getting rid of all these stunning, multi-coloured, mismatched wool mittens...  But they make my life a lot easier. If I HAVE to have the use of my fingers, like for untying haynets, I take the mitts off for a minute and put them back on. The worst, I find, is cleaning manure because the handle of the manure fork is so cold. Mittens make it so much easier. 

I just find it's worth it to invest in good riding gloves because you need fingers (at least one + the thumb) and you can't have too much bulk. It's really hard to find that in warm glove. However, chores are perfectly doable with heavy woolen mittens.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have always used gloves for chores but today after reading this post I decided to buy a pair of mitts; they have a sherpa fuzzy lining so hopefully will be warm and I might wear a fine pair of gloves underneath so I can slip off the mitts when I need to use my fingers.

Like George I curl up my fingers to warm them when they get cold, not great but it helps and if I have time i might go to one of my equine friends and put my hands under their mane for a couple of minutes and that helps as well. I have noticed that a couple of fingers that have suffered injuries in the past really get a lot colder than the others.

What we don't go through for these grateful or ungrateful equines.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Have you tried men's gloves? (I assume you have, but ...) Men's are built for generally larger hands, but sometimes you can get a small-size glove/mitten that's built for a heftier set of knuckles but still has shorter fingers.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

Last winter I worked at our barn three morning a week for at least 3 hours- hay, feed and water for 40 horses and then sweeping up. 

I found that the latex exam gloves under my work gloves worked really well to keep my hands warm. 

Last week I tried to ride with Vinyl exam gloves under my Isotoners that I like to use for riding (the vinyl ones are what I had available). The vinyl did NOT work at all. My hands were colder than they would have been without anything!

So latex works, vinyl does not.


----------

